# Catching bait



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

I am heading to stone harbor from sat to sat (thanks Rudde for all of the info). I would like to catch my own live bait. Where is a good place for the cast net? see you guys soon :fishing:


----------



## rit.05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got back from Cape May. I didn't take my cast net and there were big schools of herring and bunker moving around Cape May Point and the inlets. 

At night, you could easily hit them from shore. During the day, it may be a long throw.


----------

